# Crunchy baked scallops



## Mrs P (Apr 25, 2012)

*Crunchy baked scallops *

*1 lb of (Patagonian scallops) Patagonian scallops are smaller than sea scallops.
Nnstick cooking spray 
2 tablespoons (30 % to 40%) vegetable oil spread, melted 
1 shallot, minced
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon of kosher or sea salt.
1/2 cup of panko (japanese-style bread crumbs) I Love Panko the difference between Panko & reg bread crumbs is that Panko is made from bread without crust, so is more airy & flaky... so they are crisper when cooked.
Chopped fresh parsley*


Pat scallops dry with paper towels. Preheat oven to 425, place four small ovenproof single serving dish in a baking pan. Coat with nonstick spray.
In a bowl, combine the melted veg oil spread, shallot, parsley, lemon juice, garlic and salt...Stir in Panko to coat.
Evenly devide scallops among the four dishes, top with the bread crumbs mixture. Bake for about 10-12 min or until topping is golden brown.
Springle some fresh chopped parley before serving.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG!! scallops

 Mr P don't ever let me hear you complain bout anything, Not even if you get fake HGH!!  because having a lady that cooks such treasures is priceless!!


----------



## Mr P (Apr 26, 2012)

she cooks shes a fighter and a lover so hell yeah she is priceless, now lets see her fight absofsteel in a top less  mudd wresling contest, now that will give me a heart attack PRICELESS!!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 27, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> OMG!! scallops
> 
> Mr P don't ever let me hear you complain bout anything, Not even if you get fake HGH!!  because having a lady that cooks such treasures is priceless!!



Heck !! I will be the one doing the complaining if he buys fake HGH !!
btw, thanks Zeek 
My dad was a chef so I learned how to cook before I was tall enough to reach the kitchen counter, lol


----------



## Lulu66 (May 10, 2012)

Had my wife make me these today... Shit was awesome. Ty Ms P.


----------



## Zeek (May 10, 2012)

Mr P is too smart to buy any of that fake gh going around!


----------



## Mrs P (May 10, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Had my wife make me these today... Shit was awesome. Ty Ms P.



It's good isn't it ? 
Glad you guys liked it


----------

